# Joe Blow Pro Gauge Fix?



## anchskier (Feb 16, 2007)

Doesn't anyone know of a way to fix/replace the gauge on a Joe Blow Pro floor pump? Mine is not resetting to zero and is off by a fair amount on the pressure reading, thus is fairly useless when looking to target a specific pressure. I would like to either fix or replace the gauge if it is possible rather than replace the entire pump. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2006)

Try calling Topeak, seemed to work for this guy a few years ago:

http://www.bikeforums.net/archive/index.php/t-459603.html


----------

